# Ricketts Glen In Pa State Park



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Has anyone been here. I hear the one route in is very steep and its quite a ride around from the other side. One of my friends has been there and loves it. Thinking of going July 4 weekend if there are sites left.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We were there years ago, when I was a youngster (no stupid comments please!!).

from what I remember, the sites may be a little tight for a fiver, but they may have been redone since then.

Also, I think the only thing aside from primitive sites are electric........again, may have been redone.

I just remember having to fill water tanks at one of the bath houses on the way in........

And yes, there is a long, steep hill on the one way in............can a newer diesel rig handle it?? Probably.........it has been a standing warning for ever.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

By looking at the current DNR website, they don't appear to even have electric hookups at this State park.

How are you gonna brew that coffee in the morning??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Big dilemma Steve. Never camped w/o hook ups, might not be cut out for it.









John


----------



## pvsquared (Jan 12, 2009)

We have been there a couple of times, but we have never hauled anything up the hill. The hill short, but it is also no joke. Even without a trailer (we have tent camped there in the distant past) the brakes on the truck heated up enough to go uneven. I have thought about going back with our current 23rs, but for me I would opt for the back way in even though I have not tried it, it has to be better than the front way (extra distance not withstanding).

The park itself has one of the best water fall hiking trails I have seen. I takes a couple of hours because even though it is right next to the campground and the distance is not long, it goes up and down quite a bit. They also have a lake that you cross on the way in to the park and that borders the campsites. People canoe and sail small boats on the lake - no gas motors I think. I think they also make you have a PA launching permit, but that should be on the PADNR website. I honestly can't remember how the sites would accomodate a med/large TT. It was very wooded. I am sure you could call the ranger station and inquire. You could also ask them about the hill.

For another PA NE waterfall destination, we camped at Dingman's Ferry campground which is a very short drive from a smaller, but still great falls trail. Not real hiking (most of it is boardwalk or stairs) but beautiful just the same. It is also close to Bushkill Falls which we have not tried. The campground is on national parkland and fronts the Delaware river but only tent sites are down by the river. The campground is run by a private concession. They used to have 20amp electric, but the current management tore it out a couple of years ago as it was deteriorating. We did our last trip there in Nov and dry camped, but the guy at the desk said the Nat'l Park Service has plans to add electric to some of the sites for next year. The trailer/tent sites are on top of the hill. It was tight getting the 23rs in, but we managed. I had to go all the way down to the river and turn around when we left because I could not make the turn out of the site to come back the way we went in and I did not want to wind through the trees for a 1/4 mile. Don't know about a fiver. Again I would call them first. They also run canoe trips on the DE out of there during the summer. We might try that next year.

Sorry for the long post. Hope it helps.


----------



## pvsquared (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry in case it was not obvious it was leaving an going down the hill that was more treacherous than going up. You might go in the hilly way and out the other way, just a thought.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Never been there & here is an advisory from PA DNR websitePA Rickets Glen

The park is 30 miles north of Bloomsburg on PA 487. The section of PA 487 from the town of Red Rock to the Lake Jean area of the park is a very steep road. Heavy trailer units should avoid this hill and enter the park by taking PA 487 south from Dushore.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I had read the warnings online but sometimes they can be a misleading as the pictures of a campground in there brochure. It is more realistic to get comments from people who have actual experience with an area. Right now, I won t bemaking a plans for camping there but might make it a long day trip to check out the park someday.

John


----------

